# SHOW ME THEM CUSTOM TRUCKS



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I WANT EVERYONE TO POST UP THEM CUSTOM TRUCKS, MINI'S, FULLSIZES, IT DOES NOT MATTER AS LONG AS THERE CUSTOM. LOWRIDERS, OR MONSTERS. PLEASE FINISHED TRUCKS ONLY!!!!!!!

THIS IS SOME OF MINE I HAVE BUILT.










































































I HAVE MORE, BUT I WANT TO SEE WHAT YOU GOT, SO POST THEM UP. THANKS.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nice trucks homie !

:biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

1950 custom p/u


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Blazester...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

trucks look killer guys


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

they dont call me the truck guy in my club(s) for nothing....

































sorry bout the dust--

Cadzilla

















41 Chevy Sled


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice rides up in here


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i like them all but i love these :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: ,,,now i gotta make one uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Few of mine :biggrin: 










































from this 








to this


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

here's a couple i got


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

dude ! theres some sick ass shit up in here!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 5 2009, 08:00 PM~15576613
> *dude ! theres some sick ass shit up in here!
> *


x2 :0


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

x10


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

These are some really old ones that I built about 2 and a half years ago after I first got back into the hobby and before I joined this site and started learning a gang of shit from all of you.
















And this was the very first truck that I tried to body drop. Like I said, I had just got back into the hobby and knew very little about most of the shit. This was when I was using Testors putty LOL


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THIS IS A CLIENT'S TRUCK, SAME AREA WERE HE HAD THE PHOTO SHOOT AT AND I FOUND IT AND DID THE SAME POSE WITH MY " SOO BADD" 1/16TH SCALE CUSTOM 4X4 :biggrin: 









MY 1/16TH SCALE CUSTOM EXTREME CAB 4X4


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

A FEW OF MY BUILDS!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

PART TWO, OF WHAT I HAVE.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WICKED BUILDS THIER GIL!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy shit those are some bad ass trucks Gil!!
That Van is my fav though


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hella nice work homies ...theres sum crazy ass work gone into them all... :0 :0 :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: some badass builds in here :thumbsup:

my stuff 


















i painted it - my brother built it (real truck replica) kinda


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

what can u say about a forum full of custom trucks, other then WOW. i like so many of them it would take a hole page just to show u the ones i like, i realy like them all, i love custom trucks. thanks for showing them to me, and the world. mad talent!!! AWESOME. keep up the good work. POST UP WHAT YA GOT. KEEP THEM COMING.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

GILSDROPSHOP1 where did u get that 72' burben??????? i like that, and would love to build one of those.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Bad ass trucks everybody, keep them coming


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 6 2009, 06:46 AM~15580115
> *GILSDROPSHOP1 where did u get that 72' burben???????  i like that, and would love to build one of those.
> *


 I think thats a resin Kit.

Killer Builds Buddy Gil. About time you post something.
:buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

15 Year old build 










55 Chevy


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 6 2009, 06:46 AM~15580115
> *GILSDROPSHOP1 where did u get that 72' burben???????  i like that, and would love to build one of those.
> *



homie i got it from ebay! the seller is mitymouse look around once and while other people sell them too! for around 40-50 dlrs. good luck.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Nov 6 2009, 10:37 AM~15581541
> *15 Year old build
> 
> 
> ...


Damm Don I havent seen this truck in many moons i even forgot about that one good to see you taken them out again.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn Chris, got enough trucks??????? :biggrin: Them some bad trucks though.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i thank thats all


----------



## sQuEAkz (Sep 23, 2009)

> A FEW OF MY BUILDS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 6 2009, 11:24 AM~15582675
> *Damn Chris, got enough trucks???????  :biggrin:  Them some bad trucks though.
> *


thanks and no lol

they all look killer guys


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man chris u got a lot of duallys. any time u want to sale one of them u let me know, i want all the dually models i can get. your builds look good. KEEP THEM COMING YA'LL


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

is this a SSR bed side, is that how u made a new model stepside bed. let me know what u did, i have been wanting to build a 99 with a stepside bed.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 6 2009, 02:43 PM~15584594
> *is this a SSR bed side, is that how u made a new model stepside bed. let me know what u did, i have been wanting to build a 99 with a stepside bed.
> 
> 
> ...



nop its a reg bed that i cut up and added plastic to


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

some of mine :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SOME SICK WORK UP IN HERE FELLAS


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Where did you get these rims???


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i got those rim's off of a toy big truck that i bought at a truck stop. i had to put diff tires on them.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

some sick azz builds up in here.


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

heres a couple of mine never finished it, then got crushed in storage. chopped roof, molded tailgate ,lights and roll pan. i added the caddy front, 79 caddy lights in the roll pan. all these pics are from around 2005


















































escalade with silverado front, never tried to finish, i still have the complete kit. i might try to finish it









my die cast escalade


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

can't wait to see your builds finished.


----------



## S10XtremeSR (Apr 23, 2009)

wow just wow. Great builds here.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

nice lookin truck bro


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lookn good guys. keep um coming.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

VERY COOL MY BROS. VERY COOL. HAVE 1 OR 2 IN THE WORKS.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)

33 Willys Ex-Cab


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)

Custom built Chevy SSR
Chopped VW roof 61 chevy dash straightened rear wheel wells, 427 BB with a 4spd. shorthened truck 19" scale inches shorthened bed opening aswell!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

that willys is sick


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 12 2009, 09:29 PM~15649209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 That's gonna be tight, you should add the fenders from the stepside kit and make it a dually.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

that was my plan


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 12 2009, 09:33 PM~15649268
> *that was my plan
> *


Sweet. There was one in minitruckin mag (I think) a few years ago. 97 crew cab dually with the xtreme body kit. It was a prototype built by GM at their Warren, MI plant. Cobalt Blue with Boyds wheels. It was sweet.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Nov 12 2009, 08:12 PM~15649016
> *33 Willys Ex-Cab
> 
> 
> ...


this thing is bad ass.


----------



## lusenut2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Im new to this so I have a few questions. Where do I get the air ride stuff. Like the tanks, compressors, bags? Also speakers and amps. Is there a website that sells all this stuff? 

Chad


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lusenut2_@Nov 13 2009, 09:25 AM~15653727
> *Im new to this so I have a few questions. Where do I get the air ride stuff. Like the tanks, compressors, bags? Also speakers and amps. Is there a website that sells all this stuff?
> 
> Chad
> *


You can get subs, amps and bags at Scale Dreams, as for the compressors you can find those in any of the Aoshima Hilux kits.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Latest out of my shop :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

FORD F-150 AND A FEW MORE


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good, i like the hill billy truck.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 16 2009, 10:48 PM~15685438
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NICE!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin: THANKS!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 12 2009, 07:31 PM~15649241
> *That's gonna be tight, you should add the fenders from the stepside kit and make it a dually.
> *


looks like the crew cab long bed in the earlier mini truckin mag andvertisement with that fat ass cop holdin down the skater lookin dude!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

93 the trucks look cool


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 17 2009, 01:39 PM~15690797
> *93 the trucks look cool
> *


thanks chris!!!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:nicoderm: some sick trucks in here! good work fellas!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

now thats a chop!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good, kick ass kustoms.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is my truck i just finished for the DYNASTY M.C.C. BUILD OFF.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 6 2009, 02:32 AM~15579857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU PRIMER PAINT THEN SAND FOR THAT RATROD LOOK??


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 6 2009, 11:13 AM~15582555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE PIX OF THIS ONE??


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 29 2009, 10:40 AM~15811948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man the truck looks good, but i would love to see more pic's of it. i like the blacked out look of it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 29 2009, 05:30 AM~15811417
> *this is my truck i just finished for the DYNASTY M.C.C. BUILD OFF.
> 
> 
> ...


THis came out really clean bro, keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 29 2009, 08:08 PM~15814982
> *man the truck looks good, but i would love to see more pic's of it. i like the blacked out look of it.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14155063


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 29 2009, 11:40 AM~15811948
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats one bad A$$ truck homie !


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 29 2009, 09:57 PM~15816070
> *Thats one bad A$$ truck homie !
> *



Thanks Bro!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

hope to see this thread get to 1000+ pages :biggrin: gotta few im twerkin on to add to it


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

im with ya inthablood, i love them custom truck, keep them coming, all of them look bad a$$.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 29 2009, 08:30 AM~15811417
> *this is my truck i just finished for the DYNASTY M.C.C. BUILD OFF.
> 
> 
> ...












:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comps on the truck.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 29 2009, 09:40 AM~15811948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great style, great build!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

TY Jevries


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

here is my favorite i have. tons of custom mods. im not even going to list them.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that dime is too sick!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

alot of very nice trucks here


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

my lil ranger that i played around with tonight. built a frame for it, now its layin rocker on 24"s :biggrin: 


















i do have a matching set of rims for the back that are 26" and a lot wider that also fit, but im not feeling em


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Nov 5 2009, 11:55 PM~15577994
> *A FEW OF MY BUILDS!
> 
> 
> ...


damn Gil representing hard! nice rides bro!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks Bob!  i also have a few on the finished list just need to find my camera that my daughter lost :angry: oh well it will pop up! :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 5 2009, 07:40 PM~15576341
> *here's a couple i got
> 
> 
> ...



damn these are sick...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Dec 4 2009, 06:01 PM~15874460
> *damn these are sick...
> *


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

all these trucks are lookn good, keep um coming.
and hock i still want them duallys lol


----------



## uniques 87 (Nov 25, 2009)

here's some trucks i got nothin to extreme but here you go let me know what you think


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i like um.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

got hung up on pink eh? Not too bad lookin


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

KEEP UM COMING. all the trucks lookin good. can't wait to see what 2010 will bring. i know DRAG-LO KUSTOMS is fixing to do a custom truck build off, that will bring out some of the badest trucks ya'll have ever seen, so keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

I hope SS is looking at this thread.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

lightning widebody


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

'90 chevy stepside bodydropped over 24"s, new frame, supercharged 409...

the usual shave -N- drop

























and something to look foward to in the new months


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

INTHABLOOD that ford is sick man

BADGAS those duallys are coming along nice, can't wait to see them done

lookn good SLAMMD, 

KEEP UM COMING, DAMN NICE WORK.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

some of mine...the last two pics is the same truck redone on blue


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)

33 Willys delivey cut down to a pick up, black force slammer fenders, ls-6 454 blown with a 4 spd. many subtle mods prowler trailer with coupe fenders.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

i feel I need to find a dually, badly now lol. And your in milford so your not more then 20 minutes from me chris


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

LOVE THEM DUALLYS.
and that 33 willys is sick man.

GREAT JOB GUYS, KEEP UM COMING.

U CAN FIND DUALLYS ON E-BAY look up promo and u will find some. i just bought 4 of them, so keep an eye out for them on here when i get them done.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok here is one of those duallys that i bought off E-bay, i also bought a step side chevy, i put the stepside bed on to one of the duallys. and i made a 4-door stepside chevy, i want a realy one but this is as close as i can get for now.









and this is the ranger for the DRAG-LO build off.











ok when ya'll get a custom truck build, make sure u add pic's of it to this forum. i want to fill it up with 1000's of custom model trucks.
so keep building.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

This is all I got my Lexpedition part Expediton part Lexus








:biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hay dropped i like those cars, but this is a custom truck only plez.
thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lol oooops! thought it was no pic no post, i dont know how the fuck i ended up in hurr lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 6 2010, 07:17 PM~16207361
> *lol oooops! thought it was no pic no post, i dont know how the fuck i ended up in hurr lol
> *


 :uh: damn ni99a, pass that shit! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lol it's cool. lol that's a cool little topic too. i liked looking at all the cool builds in there also.
but i just wanted to have one that posted all custom trucks. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

got a light??


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

BADGAS, where did you snag those wheels on that Ford?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well the snow is deep, so i had to get my big chevy out, so i could so some where. if ya'll are stuck this can get ya out. lol just havin some snow fun. lol


----------



## Detailpro3 (Dec 4, 2009)

Chevyguy97 will recognize these two trucks


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

HEY WERE U GET THE NISSAN H FROM IM LOOKING FOR ONE 




> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 5 2009, 07:40 PM~15576341
> *here's a couple i got
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Jan 7 2010, 06:35 PM~16218633
> *HEY WERE U GET THE NISSAN H FROM IM LOOKING FOR ONE
> *


try ebay, its a 1/20 kit. its a dually on the box, one in blue and one in black


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lookn good guys, keep um coming.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i know its 3/4 lego, but it steers & has shocks..i couldnt resist the temptation!


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

old school


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

its a Structo toy








Hilux








dont think anyone has built this


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

restored this bitch


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks good interior!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 09:13 PM~16249770
> *old school
> 
> 
> ...


i love this, great oldschool style :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERE YOU GO! MY CUSTOM TRUCK IN PROGRESS.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

those are some unique lookn builds interiorcrocodile, i like um.
and that big truck is going to be bad ass when ya get done, D.L.O.STYLES.

good job guys, keep um coming.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn, that things a mile long..lookin good!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS!! AND I STILL GOTTA STRETCH THE FRAME SO ITS GONNA BE A LITTLE LONGER THAN THAT WHEN ITS DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got a little more work on the 4-door stepside. just killing time untill the minitruckn build off starts.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 11 2010, 04:17 AM~16252210
> *HERE YOU GO! MY CUSTOM TRUCK IN PROGRESS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: THAT RIG IS SWEEEEEEEET!!!! I WANNA SEE THIS DONE WITH SOME LO-LO'S ON THAT TRAILER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 29 2009, 09:30 AM~15811417
> *this is my truck i just finished for the DYNASTY M.C.C. BUILD OFF.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this badass!!!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i love all these builds in here wow


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 16 2010, 06:46 PM~16310902
> *i love all these builds in here wow
> *


x2


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 16 2010, 03:55 PM~16310576
> *Damn this badass!!!!!
> *


thanks for the comp. i had a lot of fun building this one.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 11 2010, 02:17 AM~16252210
> *HERE YOU GO! MY CUSTOM TRUCK IN PROGRESS.
> 
> 
> ...


nice truck


big pile on top shelf...all projects?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 16 2010, 10:13 PM~16312192
> *thanks for the comp. i had a lot of fun building this one.
> *


 :biggrin: Anytime


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 16 2010, 10:09 PM~16312637
> *nice truck
> big pile on top shelf...all projects?
> *



THANKS!! YEAH THE TOP SHELF IS 4 PROJECTS, A FEW SETS OF RIMS AND SOME EXTRA PARTS. I HAD IT CLEAN LOOKING BUT I HAD TO MOVE EVERYTHING UP HIGHER CAUSE OF THE BABY. THE WHOLE LOWER HALF OF MY ROOM IS HIS NOW. HE'S NOT HAPPY UNLESS HE'S OUT HERE WITH ME, SO I HAD TO STACK UP A FEW THINGS. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

make sure that everyone puts there finished trucks in here. everyone has some bad ass stuff, and i want everyone that finishes a custom truck to put pic's of it in here. thanks.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

EVEN THOUGH I'M SURE EVERYONE HAS SEEN IT, HERES WHERE MINE IS NOW. 







































:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 9 2010, 07:59 AM~16836657
> *EVEN THOUGH I'M SURE EVERYONE HAS SEEN IT, HERES WHERE MINE IS NOW.
> 
> 
> ...


Me likey...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats just badass. lookin good!

a few more from me....








































:biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 9 2010, 05:59 AM~16836657
> *EVEN THOUGH I'M SURE EVERYONE HAS SEEN IT, HERES WHERE MINE IS NOW.
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats badass i like how u got running boards all the way to the rear fenders


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 9 2010, 06:59 AM~16836657
> *EVEN THOUGH I'M SURE EVERYONE HAS SEEN IT, HERES WHERE MINE IS NOW.
> 
> 
> ...


SICK SICK SICK, THAT'S THE BADDEST TRUCK IVE SEEN IN A WHILE.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 9 2010, 09:35 PM~16843811
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :run:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 9 2010, 04:59 AM~16836657
> *EVEN THOUGH I'M SURE EVERYONE HAS SEEN IT, HERES WHERE MINE IS NOW.
> 
> 
> ...


That is insane. What kit is it based off of?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 9 2010, 08:35 PM~16843811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADD ASS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 9 2010, 11:08 PM~16844930
> *That is insane. What kit is it based off of?
> *




THANKS GUYS!

ITS THE PETERBILT 359 CONVENTIONAL.


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 9 2010, 10:13 PM~16846562
> *THANKS GUYS!
> 
> ITS THE PETERBILT 359 CONVENTIONAL.
> ...


You totally transformed that truck. I hope you get it finished.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

cant remember if i posted these here already, built these a year or two ago.

























































:biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 10 2010, 12:21 AM~16846651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


K i want that BAD !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 10 2010, 02:21 AM~16846651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 10 2010, 01:21 AM~16846651
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I WAS WONDERING WHEN YOU WERE GONNA POST THAT PIC! :biggrin: LOOKS BAD ASS BRO!!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

here are a few of mine,


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 9 2010, 11:45 PM~16846840
> *cant remember if i posted these here already, built these a year or two ago.
> 
> 
> ...


that deora is badass :biggrin:


----------



## williebling (Nov 18, 2006)

I've been working on this for a while. It's my first try at building aframe.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not to bad for a first time. lookin good!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Mar 10 2010, 01:03 AM~16847510
> *here are a few of mine,
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet rides bro, nice to c another truck builder on here. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 10 2010, 08:58 AM~16849374
> *not to bad for a first time.  lookin good!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that lade truck is badass


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

some sick ASS trucks up in here!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

BAD ASS WORK EVERYONE, KEEP UM COMING.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by williebling_@Mar 10 2010, 10:45 AM~16849224
> *I've been working on this for a while. It's my first try at building aframe.
> 
> 
> ...


VERY BAD ASS, i like what you've done with this one. can't wait to see u finish it.
i have been wanting to use an escalade cab to make a 4-door truck, good job onit.


----------



## williebling (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments! Trying to up my skills so I can run wit the big dogs here. I'll post more as progress goes on. Thanks again.


----------



## williebling (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 10 2010, 04:03 PM~16851909
> *VERY BAD ASS, i like what you've done with this one. can't wait to see u finish it.
> i have been wanting to use an escalade cab to make a 4-door truck, good job onit.
> *


The esci is perfect for a GM crew cab conversion because you get the exact rear door size that way. I'd like to see somebody do this in 1:1. The only fabrication would be the bed fenders, the rest is just swapping the front clip and lower body panels. If I had the doe I would try it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

done...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man that thing looks awesome. you need to put MOVE BITCH GET OUT THE WAY, on the front glass. lol


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 10 2010, 08:45 AM~16846840
> *cant remember if i posted these here already, built these a year or two ago.
> 
> 
> ...



I still remind them there GREAT.....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

KEEP UM COMING everyone is welcome to post up any custom truck build that they want.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's 1 I'm working on.

amt's 81 bronco.

It is my first time building a frame and shaving everything. 


































































The engine is going to be a mustang 5.0


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

under construction


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 16 2010, 06:41 PM~16910507
> *Here's 1 I'm working on.
> 
> amt's 81 bronco.
> ...


thats sik bro :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 16 2010, 09:41 PM~16910507
> *Here's 1 I'm working on.
> 
> amt's 81 bronco.
> ...


FUCKIN BADASS


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 16 2010, 07:41 PM~16910507
> *Here's 1 I'm working on.
> 
> amt's 81 bronco.
> ...



lookn good bro, can't wait to see it finished up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and a new twist on something tried before. Mazda rotary on a hilux frame in a ranger. :0 wheels are the civic hatch i did a few months back as a mock up


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 17 2010, 08:09 PM~16921859
> *and a new twist on something tried before.  Mazda rotary on a hilux frame in a ranger. :0  wheels are the civic hatch i did a few months back as a mock up
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like its been sitting in the bak of a shop for several months lol :cheesy:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man it's been awhile since anyone posted in here, lets see some updates, anyone built a custom truck that they would like to add to this, here is some of mine.


































this one is not mine it's trent goodwins, but it belongs in this topic.

















post up your custom trucks.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

w.i.p


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man do ya remember that show the Munsters, well if ya do, then doesn't that truck look like somthing they would of had on that show if they would of had a truck. man that thing is sick. can't with to see it finished.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

possible next project


----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)

Current WIP


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

heres a little something i made a while ago its just a mock up..but its cool :biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

heres something else ive been working on


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^ ive done that twice over already..lol. Say the silver nissan hardbody done like that and i did a 99 silverado tuckin the bottom lug on 15's..lol.  i have remnants of the second 99 silvy in the junkyard still.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE...
THIS IS HOW I GET DOWN.....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

fucking snow :angry: 

neat rides i dig that sonoma


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

One I did awhile back.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 4 2010, 01:07 AM~18981962
> *One I did awhile back.
> 
> 
> ...


i like this, bad ass build, im working on one myself.

and that escalayed is bad ass too. nice concept.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 4 2010, 12:07 AM~18981962
> *One I did awhile back.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)

Dirty Ext


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good i like it.
keep um coming guys.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

here is my green truck outside, having some snow fun last winter.
too low for the snow.








and here is the dually in the snow last winter, just getting ya'll ready for a long cold winter.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks, it started its shit here last night... :uh: thats cool..more time to work on this:









:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok i just got this one done, this is "GRAPE APE"

















i was tring to show just how tall it really is so i put one of my older builds beside it.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)

This one just hit the workbench last night.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 8 2010, 07:40 PM~19020255
> *ok i just got this one done, this is "GRAPE APE"
> 
> 
> ...


that truck is fucking sick :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice builds fellas !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 8 2010, 07:40 PM~19020255
> *ok i just got this one done, this is "GRAPE APE"
> 
> 
> ...



now thats badass man! can i slide this one up under it? since its like nearly a matching pair!
























:biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

wanna see that ford dually finished


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this truck is sick!! looks even better in person. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

brian that truck of yours would look good under mine.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ANYBODY GOT ANY UPDATES TO POST UP HERE. i got one, this is my HotRod Chevy.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, gotta put DixieLand Delight up in here


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

plus this.

















:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 22 2010, 10:21 PM~19398892
> *plus this.
> 
> 
> ...


man you ota call that the transformer. all that stuff opening onit loooks :wow: bad ass.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha, yeah i should. ill be screwin with it today, makin the bed come off the frame to both sides...gotta rework a hinge or 2 for that to happen...since normal hinges just aint gonna let it work.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

some of mine


























































comments welcome


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Dec 24 2010, 12:35 AM~19407270
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Loving these!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks man the teal blazer is shaved and ainted will post later tonite or tommorow


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

here are some of my trucks old and new,


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

Dam theres some nice trucks on this page.great work guys


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

some killer trucks guys, man those are awesome, love the blue paint on that 2-door blazer mo customs.

KEEP UM COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice trucks guys!! where'd the K5's come from? old kits or new re-pops?! :0


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 24 2010, 01:25 AM~19409144
> *here are some of my trucks old and new,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

anyone finished a custom truck, please add it to this forum.
thanks.

James i know you need to add your 50 chevy to this.

anyone else.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Submitted for your approval.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Nov 5 2009, 05:25 AM~15568471
> *nice trucks homie !
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


looking clean !! where did u get the first truck been looking for that body type r u willing to sell?? :biggrin:


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Dec 23 2010, 09:35 PM~19407270
> *some of mine
> 
> 
> ...


How Did you drop the front end. im having trouble with my F-150 Flareside 4x4 kit from Lindberg


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's the latest from me....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

very nice james.

ok guys, when the Drag-lo dually build off is over, i want all the guys that built a dually to post finished pic's of them in here.
thanks.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE...
HERES MY LINE UP.....
























































































AND ALSO THE CUSTOM I HAVE ON THE TABLE RIGHT NOW.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

i cant post pics, but i just finished my f420 ford in my thread. pics in there homie posted for me. check'em out.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this is all i got not really into trucks.. :happysad: 
heres a few more..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this is all i got not really into trucks.. :happysad: 
heres a few more..


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lookn good guys keep um coming.

i like them trucks 716, looks like you build trucks the way they were ment to be, work trucks mostly. i like them car hallen flat beds.
did you make all them beds?????


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 24 2011, 03:45 PM~19683472
> *lookn good guys keep um coming.
> 
> i like them trucks 716, looks like you build trucks the way they were ment to be, work trucks mostly. i like them car hallen flat beds.
> ...


thanks .. :cheesy: yeah i made all them beds..them trucks i sold a while back..i was building them just to sell ...dont have a place for any of them right now. :happysad:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Dec 23 2010, 09:35 PM~19407270
> *some of mine
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 24 2011, 04:19 PM~19684321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that's a nice yota, i likes :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice truck collection 716...who makes a durango never seen one is it a promo?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

got some awesome custom truck builds up n here...very bad ass work. hope dere's some room for my '65 chevy stepside an my '99 silverado...here r da pics. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 25 2011, 12:58 AM~19689708
> *got some awesome custom truck builds up n here...very bad ass work. hope dere's some room for my '65 chevy stepside an my '99 silverado...here r da pics.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
It's been a minute since saw pics that 99 bro. 
CanT wait to see it with some paint.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

anyone got any new trucks to add to this, i want to put 1000's of pages of cool custom trucks on here. when you build one or have built one please just add pic's of it to this forum. thanks.

i know them drag-lo boys are working on some bad ass duallys rite now, so i can't wait to get them all posted in here once there finished.

got some nice trucks dfwr83, can't wait to see the primed one painted.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 3 2011, 08:26 PM~19780594
> *anyone got any new trucks to add to this, i want to put 1000's of pages of cool custom trucks on here. when you build one or have built one please just add pic's of it to this forum. thanks.
> 
> i know them drag-lo boys are working on some bad ass duallys rite now, so i can't wait to get them all posted in here once there finished.
> ...


thanx bro'...i should b gettin bak on dat build very soon now. still got a few other things to do to it before i get it painted...but i'll keep da progress on my thread an show da end product here as well as my own thread.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

BEST TREAD EVER!!!!!!!!!
there are so many badass builds in here as well as wips. i have so many ideas but not enough kits to build them lol. keep them coming guys i need more truck ideas.


----------



## xceed (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry for cheap english !


Here is a minitruck i still working on it
64 chevy truck fleetside

























F-350 duallie 96
1/2 3/4 of a inch higher 









Some others trucks 

























Silverado
The first model i customized......nothing big !
look like shit but i use this model as a "guinea-pig"
I use my old models to try new things...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i likes that green F-350, and the nascar truck looks good too.

KEEP UM COMING GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

forgot to throw these in here,, thanks for bumpin this Matt.

International kit, shitty kit turned into a head-turner. My friend in the hack shack Captn he goes by built this one with help, ideas and parts from me to make this one really stand out from the rest,.

























































he did add the bumpers and other stuff since these were taken.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and the one called transformer.. itll be back on the bench after the buildoff are overwith. 

















































































still tons of work for this one to steer, tilt the front, may make the entire cab lift on the frame, just to go fucking nuts with it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man i likes that transformer, can't wait to see it all finished, and that scout looks good to for what it is. i likes them wheels onit.


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)

By null at 2011-01-20








By null at 2011-01-20


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Some if mine


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

heres one of mine im working on!


----------



## xceed (Jan 31, 2011)

Bed is painted too...
I still have to install some other pieces...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 25 2011, 12:58 AM~19689708
> *got some awesome custom truck builds up n here...very bad ass work. hope dere's some room for my '65 chevy stepside an my '99 silverado...here r da pics.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dis is wat it looks like now...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hurry up and paint that thing, it's going to look awesome once you get it finished.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 27 2011, 11:21 AM~19971561
> *hurry up and paint that thing, it's going to look awesome once you get it finished.
> *


i hear ya bro'...but da one paint i really needed i ran out of. so it'll b a while before i really finish it... :uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 27 2011, 11:21 AM~19971561
> *hurry up and paint that thing, it's going to look awesome once you get it finished.
> *


x2


----------



## xceed (Jan 31, 2011)

I finish my little truck !!

















On the second picture the alignment seem to be bad, but in real it doesn't... lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xceed_@Feb 28 2011, 02:18 PM~19980478
> *I finish my little truck !!
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE STOCK RAT ROD LOOK


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

anyone that has finished there dually, please post a pic or two of it in here. and to those that have not finished there dually, when you get it finished please post a pic of it in here. thanks. this is my dually.











please post all finished custom trucks in here, i want to fill this topic with 100's of pages of custom trucks. thanks.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

DAMN THATs SICK, hell yeah. 4 door ex-cab dually monster truck. killer man.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2011, 04:46 PM~20210983
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:run: :run: one of the baddest lifted trucks ive seen! sick work bro!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 21 2011, 07:27 AM~20140618
> *anyone that has finished there dually, please post a pic or two of it in here. and to those that have not finished there dually, when you get it finished please post a pic of it in here. thanks. this is my dually.
> 
> 
> ...




 sick


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks homie.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

id rather see this any day then that other bull shit!!... good builds


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

OK DUALLY GUYS, PLEASE POST UP PIC'S OF YOUR FINISHED DUALLYS, and to everyone else, if you finish a truck please post up FINISHED pics in here, i want to keep this topic going.


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

my f-350 dually 4x4








ramcharger








dodge truck 








caddy 4x4


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

DOES ANYONE HAVE A FINISHED CUSTOM TRUCK THAT THEY WOULD LIKE TO ADD TO THIS, I WANT TO FILL THIS WITH A MILLION CUSTOM TRUCK'S.
THANKS.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
SO Please post them up.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine from citrus nationals 

Friend of mine lowest ranger body dropped to the door and chopped top also


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Not show class but custom none the less....


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## squeeze (Jan 29, 2011)

here is one of my trucks, i need to take newer pix of it, and finish it


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Apr 18 2011, 08:08 PM~20368261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man were did you, or that person get a nissan titan, i want one, is that plastic,
i like that ranger, i have an S-10 that look just like that.

THANKS FOR POSTING UP TRUCK PIC'S GUYS, anytime you finish a custom truck model, or have a pic of a custom truck model, plez post it in here.
thanks
trucks look awesome guys.


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Here is my 29 Ford shop truck I built for a recent build off..
















Low Chevy step side on the back burner for now. An ongoing project that didn't make the build off.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)




----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

this aint my truck but i found this auto scale mag forum























































talk about custom :cheesy:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

another builder


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn that flat black dually is really custom. it will be cool when it's done.
that purple and black dually is bad ass. i like the detail init. great paint work.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

almost done......


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

damn i like that reg cab, looks clean as hell.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 20 2011, 02:19 AM~20591528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

here is some of my truck builds from over the yrs


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

an some more of my truks


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

an more


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

an some more


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

an more

















































































































]


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

an hopefully last of them for now lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

dude easy on the paint and bondo..... where did all the door lines go?


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^ wow dude really? some r meant to not have door lines. an some of those where built when i 1st started building models so get off my back u dnt gotta look at them if u got somethin negative to say.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Toyz_@May 23 2011, 11:17 AM~20609835
> *^^^^^^^^^ wow dude really? some r meant to not have door lines. an some of those where built when i 1st started building models so get off my back u dnt gotta look at them if u got somethin negative to say.
> *


Dude you related to Undeadwhiteboy? No one is jumpin you fool he just made a small comment ! If you think you can E-thug it up on here fool your going to get eaten up ! LEARN TO TAKE A QUESTION OR STATEMENT AS A MEANS OF HELP OR UNDERSTANDING ! 

You could have slowly replied < " I know ! Some of these builds i did when i was first starting out .">


But since were on these anyways ! I doubt you ment to have them with no body lines ! Just a small detail you over looked while building what you were thinking of ! 

Slow your roll ! Build ! Share ! And learn to take a comment someone types on a keyboard !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2011, 08:05 PM~20615994
> *Dude  you  related  to  Undeadwhiteboy? No one  is  jumpin  you  fool  he  just  made  a  small  comment  !  If  you  think  you  can  E-thug  it  up  on  here    fool  your  going  to  get  eaten  up  ! LEARN  TO  TAKE  A  QUESTION  OR  STATEMENT  AS  A  MEANS  OF  HELP  OR  UNDERSTANDING !
> 
> You  could  have  slowly  replied  <  "  I  know  !  Some  of  these  builds  i  did  when  i  was  first    starting  out .">
> ...


i guess i'm just a hater huh.....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

take it easy guys, i do not want to start a big LAYITLOW fight in this topic, ok.
ROLLINOLDSKOO was just making a good point, he was not hating on you TWISTED TOYZ he was just making a statement to help you out, and after looking at your builds, most of them don't have door lines, so he was not hating on your builds, he was just tring to help you build better, and that's what it's all about on here, 

and one more thing, if you can't take a little cridisizem (<--spelt that wrong, but you know what i ment. lol) then you should not post your stuff on a public web site.

i think some of your builds look good, i like the red ford suv. it looks really good, so you are getting better with every build, so just keep working on doing your best.

thanks for posting up your custom trucks, that's what this topic is all about.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 24 2011, 07:13 AM~20616789
> *take it easy guys, i do not want to start a big LAYITLOW fight in this topic, ok.
> ROLLINOLDSKOO was just making a good point, he was not hating on you TWISTED TOYZ he was just making a statement to help you out, and after looking at your builds, most of them don't have door lines, so he was not hating on your builds, he was just trying to help you build better, and that's what it's all about on here,
> 
> ...


Fixed all your misspelled words. :biggrin:


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

like i said i kno some of the model i have built dont have door lines an like i said some of them r meant not to have door lines an the ones that dnt have door lines that should have door lines i did back in the day when i 1st started building models. i dnt call myself a professional model builder by no means bc i kno i could take it to a whole other level on building them. i just do it for a past time when i have nuthin else to do. i have a real custom truck im workin on so models r the least of my worries. didnt mean to jump no 1s case so im sry for that.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 24 2011, 08:02 AM~20617261
> *Fixed all your misspelled words.  :biggrin:
> *


hay man thanks, i know my spelling sucks, so i need all the help i can get. lmao.


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

I just finished this one, paint didn't turn out as well as I hoped


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks pretty good...  

i got 2 of those kits.... need to build one.....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

yota looks good, i likes.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Has anyone built a custom truck that they would like to display in here, it's been a min since any new trucks were added, this is what im working on at this time, im almost done with it, but i just wanted to post a quick pic of it in here.









IF ANYBODY HAS BUILT A CUSTOM TRUCK, PLEASE POST FINISHED PIC'S OF IT IN HERE, I WANT TO FILL THIS THREAD WITH NOTHING BUT CUSTOM TRUCKS. thanks.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> Has anyone built a custom truck that they would like to display in here, it's been a min since any new trucks were added, this is what im working on at this time, im almost done with it, but i just wanted to post a quick pic of it in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that truck looks tight homie :wow::thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks, im building it for the Drag-Lo Kustomz old skool build off. do you think it's old skool enuff. lol


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*my girls truck*


































































my girl loves this truck


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

chevyguy97 said:


> thanks, im building it for the Drag-Lo Kustomz old skool build off. do you think it's old skool enuff. lol


that truck is cool as hell... funny to think that the 90's are now considered old school.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> that truck is cool as hell... funny to think that the 90's are now considered old school.


90's oldschool,thats funny.BBD-east coast family.lol.-boyz 2 men-abc-bbd.lol.lmao


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

man i really like the interior of this truck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice !!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> Has anyone built a custom truck that they would like to display in here, it's been a min since any new trucks were added, this is what im working on at this time, im almost done with it, but i just wanted to post a quick pic of it in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive got one im working on ,ill post in progest pics today.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ok here's the truck ive been working on and off for the past year, wasnt going to post yet but wanted to help out the topic, rite now im up in the air on street rod look or low rider on spokes and 5.20's also if i go with the wheels and tires mocked up in the pictures here, i may also cut an hole in the hood and add a blown big block chevy motor, still working on interior and bed cover, ill post more as it comes along. hope you like !!!!,


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hell yeah Gary, that truck is hot!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

tingo that truck is bad ass, i likes all the flocking you did.

gseed that is a sick truck, it really has that old skool feel to it, i like the wheels thats onit, but with that paint them wire wheels would look good to it think, either way it's a good look'n truck.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

What I'm working on: 

Yes I am keeping the straight six!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good homie, but just make sure that you post up pic's of it when you get it done, i love seeing custom trucks, and so does everyone on LiL. so post finished pic's of it in here. can't wait to see it.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is my latest build nothing fancy just my daily shop truck!! 64 step side by revell good kit lots of potential just wanted to build to kill time in the shop, lowered, bignlittle wheels, disk brakes full engine plumbing, military olive green body and flat white top, two tone interior tonou cover.:nicoderm:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that's a clean ass shop truck, thanks for posting it.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

You guys, i love the trucks you are putting out! :thumbsup:  My favorite is custom trucks, question though, how hard is it to get my hands on a hilux kit nowadays?


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Clean trucks guys. I cant wait to add my s-dime to this


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's a couple of mine 
61 ranchero

















55 cameo


----------



## lagrande (Aug 11, 2010)

Im lookin for an 83 chevy short bed truck on 13s sumone pm me a price shipped to 78228 if price is gud mite need more done for homeboys


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Gary throw supremes and 5.20s on it.....


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

trucks look good guys, thanks for posting them up.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is my old skool build for my Drag-Lo Fam--JUST CLOWN'n, and yes that's a stripper pole in the bed, gota give them ho's sumthing to do while we cruzzzzzzzz'N---LoL


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

RICH you need to add your S-10 to this, thats a bad ass S-10 and it needs to be in here.
and anyone else that has finished a custom truck please post pic's ofit in here, i want to fill this will 1000's of custom trucks.
thanks.


----------



## mx6145 (Jul 17, 2011)

Man you guys have some badass builds I'm gonna go look at trucks today I'm currently working on a silverado ill post asap


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

BAD SEED..


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn, that bad seed is bad ass. thanks for posting it up.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

]


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks rich for posting up your S-10 i never get tired of looking at it, i see more and more detail everytime i look at it. just AWESOME!!!!that 55 chevy dooley is sick darius, very cool concept. i likes.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

just got this done, 72 chevy pick up, made custom grill and had bumper and steps rechromed, cut open custom tail lites,open the driver door,added custom paint and pinstripes, bed cover with hydros in bed, wheels are mrc cragars,and tinted windows.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that stepside is bad ass, i likes. very nice detail.


----------



## arjames (Aug 4, 2011)

To all members who posted the pictures of their trucks, there's only one word that I uttered as I scroll down my screen, "WOW!"


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

It's been awhile since anyone has posted any finished trucks in this page, Please guys if you have finished a truck Please post pic's of it in here. Please Only Finished Trucks custom or not.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Did this 41 and trailer a while ago,I chopped the top as best as I could at that time,it added revell merc steelies,and scratchbuilt the canned ham/teardrop trailer from styrene and bondo.Sorry bout the shitty testors glue in the background,the bumper fell off and I grabbed the nearest thing I could find.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

rollin yota28 said:


>


i got a few of these somewhere i wish i got more of the one with the hardtop


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Trucks look great guys, thanks for posting um. i want to fill this thread with 1000's of custom trucks. so if you have build a custom truck PLEASE post it up in here. thanks.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone built a custom truck, PLEASE post a pic of it in here, this is open to anyone that has built and finished a custom truck, so show it off in here, let's see what ya got.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here you go Chaz.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

grimreaper69 said:


> Here you go Chaz.


Damn, homie. Makin me feel stupid ova here.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nah, search function is temperMENTAL. LOL


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

There are some nice ass trucks in here!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

If you have built a custom truck Please post pic's of it in here.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

My works in progress


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I REALLY need to get back to this one.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn grim that's alot of trucks. lol, can't wait to see that Dime finished.
Hay just as soon as you finish that dually made sure you post it up in here.
THanks guys
Anyone else got any Finished Trucks that want to post up.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's one I did a while back..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lookin nice.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice work time machine

I'll drop these off here..since I havent:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice coast. And Time that is nice.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 473837
> View attachment 473838
> 
> 
> Did this 41 and trailer a while ago,I chopped the top as best as I could at that time,it added revell merc steelies,and scratchbuilt the canned ham/teardrop trailer from styrene and bondo.Sorry bout the shitty testors glue in the background,the bumper fell off and I grabbed the nearest thing I could find.


God damn dude. This is badass. Very nice.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx bro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

TIME MACHINE said:


> Here's one I did a while back..
> 
> View attachment 550993
> View attachment 550997



This is firme:thumbsup:As are Coasts!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I've got rims like that, what tires you use to fit those rims with.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

One more I'm workin on. Still not sure on rims though.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> I've got rims like that, what tires you use to fit those rims with.


Just Pegasus 1109s with Pontiac Grand Prix centers and 59 impala knockoffs.tires are the ones that come with 1109


----------



## franciscosanchez (Oct 5, 2012)

Here is the EXT I built. What do you guys think.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

All these trucks look great, Thanks for posting them up.
Any time you finish a truck, PLEASE post pic's of them in here, i want to fill this thread with 1000's of pic's of custom trucks.


----------



## JohnHope (Oct 26, 2019)

is this a SSR bed side, is that how u made a new model stepside bed. let me know what u did, i have been wanting to build a 99 with a stepside bed.


----------

